# Refining false teeth



## Paige (May 20, 2007)

Bought off of eBay. Put in Nitric acid. Blue residue but large numbeer of silver colored teeth unaffected. 3 pieces were magnetic. This batch supposedly from the 1940s.

Do I have stainless steel? Anyway to check before putting them in AR?

HELP!!

Paige


----------



## lazersteve (May 20, 2007)

The silver colored teeth could be high karat white gold or a platinum alloy.
The magnetic nature of the teeth suggest they may have nickel in them. You should remove one of the teeth from the plate and inquart it with silver, cornflake it to increase the surface area, and see if you can get it to dissolve in nitric this way. If it won't dissolve in nitric after inquarting I would say go to the AR. That's my take on it, but this is really a question for Harold. You should wait for his reply or PM him before you begin.

Steve


----------



## Paige (May 20, 2007)

Screwed again by eBay.

Emerald green solution from boiling AR.

No Gold, no silver, no platinum, no palladium.

The price of trust is too high.

Paige


----------



## lazersteve (May 20, 2007)

Did you test the solution for the various precious metals?


----------



## aflacglobal (May 21, 2007)

My god people . False teeth is their nothing sacred.
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Paige (May 21, 2007)

The color is closer to tourquois. I wonder if I had stainless steel.

Started with cold nitric, then cold AR. No reaction. Heated AR and they dissolved. Had the right precipitation chemicals but nothing ever reacted or dropped.

Boiled it down so nitric was gone, and checked with urea. First went for Pt, then Palladium, then gold.

Nothing ever dropped. I removed 3 small pieces of magnetic stuff.

Paige


----------

